
Architects and engineers are turning old shipping containers into mobile ICUs - Osiris30
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/day6/architects-and-engineers-are-turning-old-shipping-containers-into-mobile-intensive-care-units-1.5527523
======
hindsightbias
Maybe add an ICU nurse on that design team. You’re going to have room for two
patients and flipping their beds for ventilation?

“Ratti hopes that his project will help shift a popular view — both among
outsiders and some in the profession — that architecture is concerned first
and foremost with aesthetics and beauty over form and function.”

Staring out at modern skylines, have no idea where these aestheticians are
operating.

